# Malaysian Cube Open 2010



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi guys! Malaysian Cube Open is here again for the 2nd year! This time with more events! For those living nearby (Thais, Indonesians, Singaporeans) please try to make it, it will be awesome to have you guys as always  

Date is 18th - 19th Dec 2010 at Kuala Lumpur.

For more information:
WCA Website: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MalaysianCubeOpen2010

MCO Website: http://mco.malaysiancube.com (Check out our website from time to time for updates)

Facebook event : http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=134120999971558&index=1 (those who join this group will get latest updates!)

See you there!

edit: if there are enough participants who want to have 4x4 BLD, we will have it as well


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 23, 2010)

Am want 4x4 BLD pleaz guys! 

Edit: You forgot the Filipinos


----------



## gyc6001 (Oct 29, 2010)

+ Malaysian Yoyo Championships will be held at the same date and venue as well.


----------

